# Deer season is close!!!!



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

:mg: Ok so who is pumped about 2011-2012 deer season. I know i am. I would like to hear about where everyone is going to be hunting this season. I'm hunting in Saint joe, MO and Im mostly going to be in a treestand this year.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

im hunting in southeast nebraska and i have two different treestands i will be hunting out f and if i dont have a buck by december i might hunt from a blind over some standing beans my uncle is leaving for the deer and i am soooooooo pumped


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im hunting in chesterfeild,amelia,and brunswick conty va and i cant hunt almost everyday bc a guy behind my house is lettng me hunt there to keep deer off his crops and my season starts sept3 for the antlerless urban archery season and im so pupmed just need a few more things before the season starts


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Im hunting pretty much all over texas. I will start opening day at my small ranch in a treestand.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im hunting middle nebraska. got three stands and a ground blind.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Linwood Nebraska.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

yep ready as ready can be. only 50 more days!!! got one stand i have planned on hunting but overall i got 10 or 12


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

im hunting in brunswick and amelia virginia also hunting with deerhunter13 behind his house and this is my first year hunting with a bow and i am so pumped


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not really pumped for the season since mine is a long ways off... But I'll be out or 9 days come nov, split between the hybrid shack in northern mn and around where I live


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh ya! Season starts sept 1st and ill be out in the early morning chasing mulies in southern alberta! Then in mid november ill be chasing prarrie whitetails. Should be a good season.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

On September 15th I will be in one of our many stands at the hunt club in Upstate South Carolina


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice every body. How many people have gone on a guided hunt becouse from what i know is they are normally like 3000 bucks and are they even worth it. I want to go on one but for that price it kind of impossible to go for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

SE Nebraska. We have 3 treestands up but I like to hunt from the ground too. It's easier to judge the deer's age from the ground. Plus I can see better.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Yah i agree abot that but im more of a treestand kind of guy.


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

Macon, MS


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Panhandle of Nebraska. Along the Niobrara River.... should be some good deer this year! Good luck to all!


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

dunn county, WI starts sept. 17 only 29 more days.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

NE and east part of iowa but season isnt till oct 1st


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am counting down the number of days on facebook!! Lol its 35 days


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> I am counting down the number of days on facebook!! Lol its 35 days


you haven't been posting them at midnight though anymore. lol


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> you haven't been posting them at midnight though anymore. lol


 lol ya cause school started and hes been going to sleep early


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

ONLY 6 DAYS LEFT!!!!! Central Kentucky


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> ONLY 6 DAYS LEFT!!!!! Central Kentucky


 I hear ya man can wait to do some serious bowhunting by the river. I'm PUMPED


----------

